# Your Favorite Blended Scotch



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Depending on my mood, it's either Johnnie Walker Black or Chivas. Pinch will do in a...welll...pinch.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Pinch is the one, though I have mostly moved over to the single malt side of the fence. Many years ago, somebody brought a canteen full of Pinch on a camping trip along the Appalacian Trail, and the rest is history. Cheers! Bill


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Johnnie Green or Gold...well...okay, Blue when I really want to party...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I've only had Johnnie Walker black, red and green, so I went with JW.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I went with Chivas, although as someone else mentioned I drink more single malts than blends.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd prefer just to drink something else if a good Speyside is not available. However, I went JW just for the Blue. I had a taste of that in the last few weeks and it has Chivas beat. Granted at multiples of the price, but still.


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

*White Horse*

I prefer White Horse if I am drinking a blended scotch, as it is made primarily with younger Lagavulin, which is my favorite single malt.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

lawschool82 said:


> I prefer White Horse if I am drinking a blended scotch, as it is made primarily with younger Lagavulin, which is my favorite single malt.


Interesting...I did not know that. I've had White Horse before and liked it. The price is pretty reasonable too, as I recall.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Bell's or J&B. I especially like J&B as aperitif.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I don't have it often but when I do it is a treat - Johhny Walker Blue is sublime.

Karl


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a Chivas guy for the plain and simple reason that my grandfather was a Chivas guy. Frankly, I don't drink enough Scotch to have the type of discriminating palate where brands make too much of a difference.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Had to abstain from voting because on the few occasions I drink scotch it will be a single malt.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I think JW Green is *awful*.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

The Famous Grouse is the most popular scotch in Scotland for good reason. It's high quality stuff.

Scott


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

The Scots always drink the Grouse. And for bloody good reason. Chivas always reminds me of the Army when a buddy of mine, an ex-Golden Knight, drank Chivas and 7-Up. Oh, the shame of it.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

rkipperman said:


> I think JW Green is *awful*.


I prefer gold...but Green has really grown on me sence it's US debut...let it sit for a minute with just one or two pieces of ice, I love the boquet that you get from it, and that slight bit of "bite" (not harshness) is kind of nice...

Anybody ever try JW Swing???


----------

